# EMU10k1-kernel-support

## sonicblue

Moin!

Nach dem ich gestern meine kernel-sources gemerged und mein 2.4.19-gentoo-r5-kernel auf r7 rekompiliert hatte (vorher und nachher mit EMU10k1-support), hat mir der soundserver beim Start von KDE die Meldung gebracht, dass die Abtastfrequenz nicht auf 41000 gesetzt werden kann und alle Sound-Signale deswegen auf /dev/null ins Nirvana geschckt werden. Ich hab jetzt schon alles Mögliche versucht, um das wieder hinzubiegen: 

Kernel neukompiliert (diesmal mit irgend so nem Ensoniq-codec. Dachte ich mal so, weil die SBLive ja AC97 benutzt und ich dachte, das es etwas damit zu tun hat), nix.

emu10k1-audigy gemerged, nix.

alsa brachte auch nix.

Woran könnte das Problem denn jetzt liegen? *nichtdurchblick*

----------

## sesc

ich habe eine SB Live 5.1 Player, die dürfte in etwa auch das sein, was du hast.

Ich habe alle Treiber erfolgreich durchprobiert und bin bei ALSA geblieben, denn damit klappt auch Dolby-Digital-Out vom mplayer!  :Wink: 

alles beschrieben unter:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/desktop.html#doc_chap3

Bye

   Sebastian

----------

## sonicblue

Joa, dann nehm ich wohl den alsa-Treiber. Kann man mit dem denn auch den DSP von der Live ansprechen (über die emu-tools)? Ich hab wie gesagt schon versucht das alsa-package zu mergen, aber irgendwas läuft beim kompilieren wohl immer schief. Da ich grad in *duck* ...WinXP bin, kann ich jetzt nicht die genaue Ausgabe aufschreiben. Ich glaube es stand irgendwas wie 'init_module: no such device' drin...

Naja, morgen schau ich's mir noch mal genauer an. 

Cya

----------

## sesc

Also ich habe den DSP noch nicht benutzt, aber im alsa-tools Paket ist ein Programm namens "AS10k1" mit dem Audio-Effekte des emu10k1 programmieren kann.

....also schnell rebooten  :Wink: 

Ciao

   Sebastian

----------

## bernd

 *sesc wrote:*   

> ich habe eine SB Live 5.1 Player, die dürfte in etwa auch das sein, was du hast.
> 
> Ich habe alle Treiber erfolgreich durchprobiert und bin bei ALSA geblieben, denn damit klappt auch Dolby-Digital-Out vom mplayer! 
> 
> alles beschrieben unter:
> ...

 

Hallo, 

nur eine Frage: wo hast du den Parameter übergeben damit er nur den digitalen Ausgang benutzt??

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## sesc

Hi,

# mplayer datei.avi -ac=hwac3 -ao=alsa9:iec958:AES0=0x87

gibt dolby digital (ac3) aus.

PCM wird immer autmotisch über den Digital-Out ausgegen!

Sebastian

----------

## bernd

 *sesc wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> # mplayer datei.avi -ac=hwac3 -ao=alsa9:iec958:AES0=0x87
> 
> gibt dolby digital (ac3) aus.
> ...

 

Hi Sebastian,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich meinte eigentlich das die SB Live Player nur den digitalen Ausgang benutzt. Also auch für xmms usw. Aber diese Paramter für den mplaeer kannte ich auch noch nicht  :Very Happy: .

Kennst du eine Möglichkeit den Modulen beim Laden einen Parameter mitzugeben??? Bei debian hat das wunderbar mit modconf geklappt.

Danke  

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## sesc

Hi,

ich bin nicht ganz sicher, welche Parameter du meinst. Modul-Parameter fügst du unter Gentoo am besten in der Datei "/etc/modules.d/alsa" ein und führst dann "modules-update" aus. 

Allerdings musste ich nichts besonderes einfügen (nur "snd-emu10k1"), da bei mir Digital-Out sofort funktioniert hat (allerdings muss man mit dem "alsamixer" alles auf maximale Lautstärke einstellen)

Ich habe die SB Live 5.1 Player und einen Hoontech-Aufsatz (der hat SPDIF, Coaxial und was weiss ich noch alles an Ausgängen  :Smile: ). 

Ciao 

Sebastian

P.S.: Ich kann bei bedarf auch meine config-Dateien posten.

----------

